# Incra Ultra vs LS



## talldean (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I want one of the Incra Positioners. I've built myself a few box joint jigs, and want something that's more variable in width; building a new jig for 1/4" fingers then for 3/8" fingers is wearing me out on that one, because I never get it right the first time around. Would also like to have this to cut variable-sized dovetails; the jig I have for that works alright, but again, is limited to cut exactly what it was first laid out for.

Anyways, would I be disappointed with the Incra Ultra instead of doubling the price to get the LS? Justifying the extra cash on this is tough, as, well, that's a significant amount of extra loot; $150+ buys a lotta wood. Anyone have experience with both?


----------



## talldean (Jun 29, 2010)

Actually, it looks like the LS - without the wonderfence thinger - goes for maybe $40 more than the Ultra?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dean,

I've owned one of the Ultra 24" fences for 12 years. About a year ago I purchased the LS/Super System to get the Wonder Fence, with its adjustable width opening and offset fence capability. I was going to upgrade my Ultra but it was too old to be cost-effective.

My contrast... The LS is "heavier-duty". On the Ultra the micro-adjust indicator is a weak point. I don't mean to imply that it's not well made but it's exposed to being hit and shattered. I've replaced two. The LS's base also better protects its main position indicator. The LS's micro-adjuster also has unlimited travel while the Ultra requires you to move the main body a few 32nds and back off the micro. 

New models of either are supposed to accept the Wonder Fence, which you'll likely want to add at some time. When routing, I often "bury" most of my bit in the fence. Without the Wonder, you build a sacrificial fence; with it you spread the fence halves. To that it adds built-in dust collection (which you could build yourself, if you wish) and easy offsetting of the fence halves, for jointing.

I think you'd be very happy with either one!!


----------



## talldean (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with the LS Standard. Found directions in the Hingecrafter manual on how to build a sacrificial fence with dust collection, will add that on myself. Debating on replacing my 18"x24" centered tabletop with something, well, larger, but trying to figure out where to store that when not in use first. Hrrm.

Thanks!


----------

